# Sexing Kittens what do you think?



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

This is our third litter and I always find it difficult sexing the kittens, last time I found the photos on the sticky very good and they helped me to sex them but with this litter I am struggling.

Can any of you help...

I am sure this is a girl










And I am sure this is a boy...










I think this is a boy?...










Can't make up my mind on this one...










They will be so embarrassed when they grow up and see these lol.

Just a few more attractive pics of them all...




































They are all 8 days old and doing well.

What do you think, do we have boys, girls or both?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm hopeless too  but they are gorgeous :001_wub: I've usually got it right by about 3 weeks and try not to worry too much before that 
I'm going to say 1 girl and 3 boys but I will bow to superior wisdom on this


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Lynn, would you say the first pic is the girl?

We have homes for them all already but the potential owners would like to know what sex they are although they aren't too bothered what they get anyway.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

One girl, three boys

Liz


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh I love Siamese babies even their little white bums are cute!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

defo a girl and rest boys


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

1 girl and 3 boys - you can clearly see their scrotal sacks


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help, I have been changing my mind every day as to what they were, we did settle on 3 boys and 1 girl and given them all names but then changed my mind again and thought we might have 2 girls...it's not an easy part of Breeding is it? Gets me every time :lol:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> <snip>
> it's not an easy part of Breeding is it? Gets me every time :lol:


Thankfully cats know what they are!


----------

